# My 5 gal



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

First and foremost, love ur forum. This is my first post been lurking and learning. Figure it would be a great time to share








































It's been running 3 months. This is my return to the hobby after a 33 yr. absence (wanted to start small and work my way up). Have diy co2 plants growing like crazy. Fish seem happy

Flora: Cryptocoryne Parva, Lotus Lily, Water Wisteria, Corkscrew Vallisneria and Java Fern on Driftwood

Fauna: Dumbo HM Betta, 6 Espei Rasbora, 6 Axelrod Blue Neon Rasbora, 2 Oto Cats

I know its a big bioload but doing 50% water changes once/twice wk. Want to say thank you in advance. If you have any comments or suggestions they will be greatly appreciated. :icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg


----------



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

*oops*

for some reason pics posted upside down


----------



## Pasquale (Aug 8, 2012)

Interested in this because I too have a 5 gallon tank. Hope you don't mind my asking you a couple of Qs.

I'd always read that an inch of fish per gallon of water is the rule, I see you've got a lot more fish for that size tank. Do you think it's overstocked, and if so, what are your concessions to keeping the fish healthy. I ask this because my 5 gallon has 5 CPDs, a platy and some shrimp. and I want to add some neon rasboras, too.

Secondly, where'd you get your neon rasbora? My LFS doesn't have them, and the only place on the internet that I've found that has them has a minimum $ amount that I can't reach with the amount of neons I want.

Just out of curiosity, did you put the betta in first or last?

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## deenis (Jun 25, 2014)

Also interested, starting up a 5g for a betta and wondering if frequent water changes can make up for overstock. Once the tank is really settled, is there much fluctuation in the water paramaters? I don't mind a change twice a week, even. Looking more at extra mystery snails and a dwarf frog, though - hadn't considered whether a couple extra fish would be doable. This gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Its a good start, looking good, though I had to hang upside down to look, lol!:bounce:


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice! I see a lot of happy fish!


----------



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

In reply idk if i'm overstocked but all the fish and plants seem to be thriving. espei rasbora display breeding behavior, oto's have grown, betta loves to explore and all go nuts at feeding time.
I'm loving the way all the plants are flourishing. my water parameters haven't fluctuated since i added fish but before that it was constant battle (believe was because of osmocote leaching from substrate). I put the betta in last but it didnt stop him taking over the whole tank lol. I got the neon blue's (lease fav too skittish shoal may not be big enough) at my LFS but i saw them at LiveAquria.com (though a bit pricey). again idk if bioload is too high but i figure water changes can only help. thanx for great comments


----------



## desertfish24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Details on the co2? Looks good.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

How do you get the water to stay in the tank upside down? I'm Kidding, the tank looks good!


----------



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

diy setup i got off of youtube w/ nano glass diffuser i got off [Ebay Link Removed] cost less than $20 all together. i have to replenish once every 4 days (running single 2 liter setup). it works like a charm


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

dcutl002 said:


> How do you get the water to stay in the tank upside down? I'm Kidding, the tank looks good!


LOL, yeah, I looked at the pic quickly and my first thought was: bare bottom? Interesting...
I really like the corkscrew val, looks very healthy!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

There are now upside down fish tanks, huh? Cool gotta get me one of those. HAHA, I'm just jokin'. Nice pics. And well, I think you can somewhat make up overstocking by doing way more frequent water changes; as long as the fish don't have the potential to become a really, really big, or anything like that then it's fine. You have to make sure nitrates are low and fish growth-inhibiting hormones are diluted and in check by doing a lot of w/c's.


----------



## Brandisimo (Sep 21, 2013)

View attachment 349402
New pics. I'm loving it


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

The plants are really filling in!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Not great fish info in here. 

There aren't honestly many fish that should be in tanks smaller than 10 gallons. 


The last thing most people have to worry about is filtration typically. If you are cycled, you likely have decent enough filtration, but most people keep fish in tanks too small. 

You have to consider a fish's requirements for maximum comfortability. Your fish, rasboras, are schooling fish which would be far more comfortable in a 20 gallon with 15-25 of their own kind. 

I love this forum to pieces but many of our members know quite little about fish. Another great forum for those interested in fish keeping is aquariumadvice's forum. It's over moderated, which is why I left after helping to start their invert section, but it has knowledgable members on all things freshwater fish. 

To the person who was looking for additional fish for the 5 gallon, cap it at what you have. Micro fish like CPDs can be OK in nanos, micro rasboras are the same, but it's best to keep them in species only tanks fish wise. 

I also find keeping betas alone is best for them. 

The last thing I'll say (and I don't mean to preach) is don't fall for Noah's ark syndrome. You don't need every fish, you're going to be happier if your fish are happier (and no it isn't an arbitrary thing, you really can tell the difference) so feel free to message me if you have any questions. 

Otherwise best of luck with the tank!


----------

